# stairs, where to buy?



## tiny25 (26 Jan 2009)

i am in the process of building my house and am looking at stairs. where would be the best place to look. my brother   got his stairs in the north for 8,000 euro   so i dont want to go above 10,000 euro, as ours is a curved staircase.

what is the max amount for a stairs


----------



## computerman (26 Jan 2009)

Are the stairs made of gold? 

I just got 2 quotes, straight staircase return and landing, 2000 and 2,200 am looking for a third quote, but think all prices will be arount 2k. Meath


----------



## cill dara34 (26 Jan 2009)

computerman said:


> Are the stairs made of gold?
> 
> I just got 2 quotes, straight staircase return and landing, 2000 and 2,200 am looking for a third quote, but think all prices will be arount 2k. Meath


 dunnes workshop they have a website


----------



## callaghanj (27 Jan 2009)

was the quote of 2 for white stairs. any idea how much it would cost in Oak?


----------



## Suziewon (27 Jan 2009)

I got mine made and installed by an idependent carpenter, 7 steps, small half landing, another 7 steps. they were made from pine, and i stained them myself, cost 3.5k and that was 2 years ago when you couldn't get a tradesman! Oak would be considerably more expensive, i'd aim for 5.5k if i was you!


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (27 Jan 2009)

computerman said:


> Are the stairs made of gold?
> 
> I just got 2 quotes, straight staircase return and landing, 2000 and 2,200 am looking for a third quote, but think all prices will be arount 2k. Meath



computerman - what are they made of? pine oak or.....


----------



## computerman (27 Jan 2009)

Pine, although I will ask the guys for a price for oak.  The men both live local and are very professional.  They came highly recommended. So I knew I was not going to be screwed.


----------



## jsn (27 Jan 2009)

hi...I got a solid oak stairs for around 7k. Where are you building? This carpenter has a workshop and you can go and view his work. I was very happy with it...jason


----------



## seantheman (28 Jan 2009)

joinery shop called mc quillans in monaghan, seen some of their work in donegal. good quality, reasonably priced. no ties.


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (29 Jan 2009)

jsn said:


> hi...I got a solid oak stairs for around 7k. Where are you building? This carpenter has a workshop and you can go and view his work. I was very happy with it...jason



What sort of stairs are they - I am looking for a straight stairs, of oak, open -plan - ie the step is their but no riser(I think riser is the term). No twists, no turns. Simple but do want oak. Anyone with a guesstimate for such a satirs?


----------



## tester1 (29 Jan 2009)

Got mine in Myles Staircases, Lobinstown, Meath. No affiliation.
They are white oat, about 4 steps onto another 10 maybe... and it a double height hallway so there is a railling across two sides on the landing and room is 5 metres wide. 
Included in price was latting underneath stairs in white oak to finish it off.... 4800. 
I knowed curved are v dear though so this will inflate your price.


----------



## Cmax (23 Feb 2009)

Have a look on Brookwood.ie if your still looking for stairs, can bit a bit expensive for bigger stairs but if you tell them what your looking for and a price range they design to fit! Excellent service and clean! I also got them to do the rest of the house after i seen the stairs! Comes highly recommended!


----------



## Leo (23 Feb 2009)

Hi Cmax, welcome to AAM. In accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm whether you have any association with the above company other than being a satisfied customer?

First time posters highly recommending a company are regarded as being of dubious merit. Espcially so where a poster registers to reply to a month old thread.
Leo


----------



## computerman (23 Feb 2009)

Forgot to follow up on this thread.

Stairs made of mdf, rail and spindles Ash, paid 1000 for this and 350 for installation


----------



## Cmax (24 Feb 2009)

Hi Leo!
Tanks for the welcome!  I understand your concern but no connection i just seen other work he did and was very impressed especially when others let me down and didnt help!!


----------



## galwaytt (24 Feb 2009)

Cmax said:


> Have a look on Brookwood.ie if your still looking for stairs, can bit a bit expensive for bigger stairs but if you tell them what your looking for and a price range they design to fit! Excellent service and clean! I also got them to do the rest of the house after i seen the stairs! Comes highly recommended!


 
+1 on Brookwood - the best part of my house, tbh.  No connection other than as happy customer.   They have a selection of finished stairs to look at in their showroom, which I found a big help.

OP - curved is what's making it expensive - not the choice of wood.


----------



## Leo (24 Feb 2009)

Cmax said:


> Hi Leo!
> Tanks for the welcome! I understand your concern but no connection i just seen other work he did and was very impressed especially when others let me down and didnt help!!


 
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## galwaytt (24 Feb 2009)

ditto on Brendan's work at Brookwood - when my SO saw the stairs she got him to do a matching skirting too (maple).  Lovely.


----------



## mosstown (24 Feb 2009)

what are the prices like at Brookwood compared to other suppliers ?  Galwaytt, how much roughly was the skirting a meter ?
we need two flights of straight stairs and husband wants to go with oak.  had a quote from a local joiner to supply and fit stairs, spindles, monkey tail etc for €7,500 but he now offering to do it at €6,500 and he does come recommended.
how does that sound ?  also, we are planning on laying a tiled floor in the hallway before the stairs goes in as my husband says the finish looks much better.  
would welcome any opinions on this please ?


----------



## Cmax (24 Feb 2009)

galwaytt said:


> ditto on Brendan's work at Brookwood - when my SO saw the stairs she got him to do a matching skirting too (maple). Lovely.


 

He took me to other houses he had done work on!!! Weird going into others houses but proved his workmanship no end! Also got kitchen, doors, skirting and flooring!!


----------



## galwaytt (26 Feb 2009)

tbh, I don't know how much the skirting was - that 'decision' was taken out of my hands  so I didn't get to vote on it........but as they were on site at the time, it wasn't outrageous or I'd have noticed it on the chequebook.......

I'll be honest, 6500 sounds cheap..

I effectively got two stairs (basement - GF, GF - FF), and I paid 14k for it. This was in canadian maple and stainless details - so, cut my bill in half and it might equate to your requirement. It was worth every cent, as it is one of the (very) few items in the house that went 100%, in terms of price, delivery, satisfaction. I love it. 

As for how competitive, well for a start, he was easy to deal with, gave me exactly what I wanted, and didn't say anything wasn't possible.  Being able to see some of his finished product was a big  ++   Price I paid was actually less than my original choice, so I have no cause to complain.

Can't say better than that, really.


----------

